# Ambush Bow by andy ross



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

anyone seen this recurve by andy ross yet?? pretty cool looking, might have to sell the compounds and get it when it comes out


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> anyone seen this recurve by andy ross yet?? pretty cool looking, might have to sell the compounds and get it when it comes out


Okay...had to search google images to see one but...it's official...I'm not a fan....getting a bad vibe all the way around...dude seems extremely self-promotional and the bow?...just gives me the impression it should be part of a $189 starter package but because his name is on it?..will be marketed for 2-3 X's that.

I'd stay far, far away...then again?...I'm the kind of guy who believe there were only (4) lines of one-string bows ever made that merited that the manufacturing bowyers name be on the bow...and they are...

1. Bear

2. Pearson

3. Martin

4. Bob Lee

but "andy ross"?...not so much. 

Heck...I didn't even know who he was until I read this thread! :laugh:


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Gotta post pics or at least a link.......

Found a couple pics. No website yet. It's riser looks fairly unique but not in a good way. Has a old school compound shelf? And the sight window is a large hole?? And it's a very reflexed riser??? 3 strikes right there from the couple pics I've seen.

You could get a Martin jaguar or similar for cheap and have what looks like the same type bow (not a recommendation)


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

id shoot it no matter who the person is or what brand it is, its not the most traditional but it doesn't have training wheels on it, im pretty interested


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Blace


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

It comes with a peep sight and a rest built into it


Blace


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I was channel surfing a couple of weeks ago and came across the new Maximum Archery "Ambush Tour." I was surprised to see Andy Ross shooting a recurve; any outdoor show with recurves and longbows will win my attention. Afterwards, I did a bit of research and found that Andy sold Ross Archery and now focuses his time on a line of guitars (Krossroads Guitars), wine (Velvet Antler Wine), and recurve bows (Ambush Bows). He plans to introduce three models of recurve bows and is currently touring the country with the first of his Ambush Bow models. The Ambush website will go live November 1st. This recurve boasts an aluminum shoot-through riser utilizing a whisker biscuit with a large centered sight window and yardage pins. All it's missing are the wheels. About twenty years I shot a friends recurve with a shoot-through riser; it was a very heavy bow (mass weight, not draw weight) and set the bow down every opportunity I had. It's a viable design, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Meh...


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I guarantee you whatever this bow sales for, it would sell for more if his name wasn't on it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I honestly can't tell which is worse, the couple shows of his I sat through years ago or whatever that thing is he's shooting.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

It's prolly going to be alot if money so I won't get it, I'm happy with my fuse 


Blace


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like it's all mass above the grip - high center of gravity can't make for a stable shot.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This is the pic that gave me two bad thoughts about the guy...










Bad Thought #1: With arms like that he should leave the sleeves on his shirts and?...

Bad Thought #2: Those holes in his pants don't appear to have been the result of natural wear...(especially the "knee hole" up on the side of his thigh)...and screams..."Self Promotional Marketeer Phony"....to me.

Not to mention...who lets a pup run loose in rattlesnake land?


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

JINKSTER said:


> This is the pic that gave me two bad thoughts about the guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jinks that is some crazy assumptions you have from just one pic and someone you dont even know ,lol . I like to give the benefit of the doubt before throwing this guy and the new bow in the garbage can.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

airwolf said:


> Jinks that is some crazy assumptions you have from just one pic and someone you dont even know ,lol . I like to give the benefit of the doubt before throwing this guy and the new bow in the garbage can.


Hey...sorry...jmho based on walking this ball of dirt we call earth for 55years and running into a lot of cats just like this one...never knew the guy existed until reading this thread yesterday but first impressions wise?...from outward appearance?...seems like his business minded entrepreneurial spirit supersedes any potential that he's released any sort of TD bow with new to the industry cutting edge technology...I mean...look at how many business pots this dude has his fingers in...

is he re-badging wine as "Velvet Antler Wine" then promoting himself as some sort of wine connoisseur on fine wine forums?

or is he knocking off his line of "Krossroads Guitars" in Mexico and promo'ing himself as a wouldbe rock star on guitar forums? 

And right down to the American flag on his shirt in that pic?...my mind begs the question...does he have business partners in china over-seeing the manufacture of his $35ea bows for importation to then be assy'ed stateside and put a "Made In USA" sticker on'em taking full advantage of his televised appearance on Maximum Archery?

cause my guess at the moment is all three and always on the lookout for number 4 and that the thing he hunts best is new business opportunities. :laugh:

I know this...He ain't no Kegan...and i'd much rather see a new archer show with an Omega Bow in his hand than one of these pieces of pooh! :laugh:

but again...JMHO....based on first pictorial impressions. L8R, Bill.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Any recurve designed to use a whisker biscuit is not for me


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

The riser nothing new back in the early 80s York Archery had model compond bow with riser like that, I bet he got the idea from that bow slapped some recurve limbs on it!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Any recurve designed to use a whisker biscuit is not for me


Well Said Joe! :laugh:

And in a "Blast Fronm The Past" sort of way?...it kinda reminds me of something like this! :laugh:


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow you guys are brutal! :chortle:


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

JINKSTER said:


> Well Said Joe! :laugh:
> 
> And in a "Blast Fronm The Past" sort of way?...it kinda reminds me of something like this! :laugh:


LoL ! that guy did a lousy job of selling that product, what a joke.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

muley40 said:


> The riser nothing new back in the early 80s York Archery had model compond bow with riser like that, I bet he got the idea from that bow slapped some recurve limbs on it![/QUOTE
> 
> a local shop here was a york dealer back then , I'm pretty sure I remember risers like that around 1985 back when the overdraw was the talk of the town also


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul_J said:


> Wow you guys are brutal! :chortle:


Nah...we're not brutal...

"brutal" is businessmen boxing up pooh and marketing it to the know nots as caviar...that's brutal.


----------



## LRJammer (Jun 22, 2013)

I have seen his television show and it is the biggest piece of self promotional crap I have ever seen. I got the impression that the purpose of the show was to inflate his already overinflated ego. The intro music is him singing about himself, his Harley, his Glock, his guitars and guitar playing etc... Makes me want to puke.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

LRJammer said:


> I have seen his television show and it is the biggest piece of self promotional crap I have ever seen. I got the impression that the purpose of the show was to inflate his already overinflated ego. The intro music is him singing about himself, his Harley, his Glock, his guitars and guitar playing etc... Makes me want to puke.


I was channel surfing a while back and came across this show...wow! I thought it was a farce at first, kind of a "Saturday Night Live" skit but nope. If if wasn't so hilarious it would have been pathetic.

The bow doesn't look like something I'd be interested in but each to their own, not everybody would like my bows either.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> I was channel surfing a while back and came across this show...wow! I thought it was a farce at first, kind of a "Saturday Night Live" skit but nope. If if wasn't so hilarious it would have been pathetic.
> 
> The bow doesn't look like something I'd be interested in but each to their own, not everybody would like my bows either.


Well?..on the bright side?...at least we know what Turtle Man's slightly smarter younger brother is up to! :laugh:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Lol guess no one likes it, I'm new to recurves and such just thought people would peak interest in the new design 


Blace


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Lol guess no one likes it, I'm new to recurves and such just thought people would peak interest in the new design
> 
> 
> Blace


It's cool Blace and btw...welcome to the trad forum...as you can read it seems many here (like myself) place a high value on knowledgeable craftsmenship but aren't too keen fresh face marketeers...there's not a whole lot to a stickbow so what's there?....needs to be right...especially when many here invest the dedication necessary to become good with one and remain committed to it.

The upside of realizing this?...is that there are many great bowyers putting out world class products for us these days....in all price ranges...and?...from all parts of the globe...and all of them worked very hard to get there...but none of them just woke up one day and thought to themselves...

"Gee...I think I'll get into the recurve bow business."

as it appears this particular business man has.

I'm sure he'll sell a number of bows to folks looking to get their feet wet...and I'm also sure he's banking on that...but I'm also fairly certain that you wouldn't find many (if any) trad archers here (or anywhere else) who have a few years experience under their quiver recommending this particular businessman's product to anyone...as it appears his motives are far more "business driven" than "passion driven"...and if there's one word that encompasses classic archery from the bowyers who make the bows to the archers who shoot them?...well?..."Passion"....would be that word...and the only thing this cat seems passionate about is his self-promotion and his bottom line....and that just doesn't cut it in our small but precious world.

I'd rather see a new archer carouse the classifieds and grab a bow made by a reputable bowyer with a proven track record.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Lol guess no one likes it, I'm new to recurves and such just thought people would peak interest in the new design
> 
> Blace


You are precisely the target audience for this bow because frankly, only a beginner would find it appealing. Once you've played with a single string for even a little while you start to see all the design flaws.

If you want to see some new designs look at what is available for ILF limbs, those will blow your mind.

-Grant


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I owned 2 of his compound bows in the past and they shot great and were well made, but this latest venture - ???? :dontknow:


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

Be careful guys, I just remembered a few years ago there was a thread about Andy Ross, and it didn't even get nasty yet, and a certain moderator jumped right in and shut it down after only a few posts. Andy must have been a good friend of his.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

AReric said:


> Be careful guys, I just remembered a few years ago there was a thread about Andy Ross, and it didn't even get nasty yet, and a certain moderator jumped right in and shut it down after only a few posts. Andy must have been a good friend of his.


AReric...thanks for the heads up and?...Interesting...did a lil google search for Andy Ross AT threads...

and talk about "Stormy"?...:laugh:

Again, Thanks for the heads-up...think I'll turn the volume down a touch on this one.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

The funny thing is, I've seen his show quite a few times, but have never seen him hunt with a stickbow.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

You think Ross threads are stormy, check out a Kevin Strothers thread...


----------



## Invisible Man (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't take Ross serious. He is a total goofball. I seen his Africa tour hunt show where he sticks an arrow in a giant bull elephant and the elephant charges to kill him and he jumps behind the guide and the guide shoots it in the head with a canon and kills it then Ross poses with it with his bow.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Invisible Man said:


> I can't take Ross serious. He is a total goofball. I seen his Africa tour hunt show where he sticks an arrow in a giant bull elephant and the elephant charges to kill him and he jumps behind the guide and the guide shoots it in the head with a canon and kills it then Ross poses with it with his bow.


Okay...now I'm blowing chunks and uhm...airwolf?...if you're still out there reading?...it appears I wasn't all that far off with my...how did you term it?...

*"Jinks that is some crazy assumptions you have from just one pic and someone you dont even know ,lol..."*

cause....looks like I nailed it! :laugh:

Ever seen that guy on open mic night at the local bar where he walks in like a ready made, momma's boy, rock star making the rounds greeting people he doesn't even know with a fake smile while laughing at his own jokes and think to yourself...

*"Mannnn.....that cat needs a class "A" smackdown!"* 

well?... :laugh:


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

JINKSTER said:


> Okay...now I'm blowing chunks and uhm...airwolf?...if you're still out there reading?...it appears I wasn't all that far off with my...how did you term it?...
> 
> *"Jinks that is some crazy assumptions you have from just one pic and someone you dont even know ,lol..."*
> 
> ...


Jinks I wasn't saying you were wrong about this cat or your speculations were way off , I was just saying I dont t hink it was fair to assume things about someone or something you dont know anything about,. you yourself had said that in your earlier posts that you had never even heard of him. I wouldnt doubt you one bit you are spot on but was just a little surprised how quick you were to judge the guy. I honestly dont know the guy or his shows either and after reading the rest of the thread I really have no desire to.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry...I'm NOT an Andy Ross fan....don't like his show...but I don't like many hunting shows to be honest...

Don't think I will own one of these bows.


Dewayne


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Wanna be guitar player,wanna be Trad bow shooter that looks bad sleeveless.deja voux.I saw the snake show they killed them when they saw them while dog hunting(not a puppy near snakes)hog.Didn't/doesn't appeal to me.Id much rather tie them than shoot them at 5 feet.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

airwolf said:


> Jinks I wasn't saying you were wrong about this cat or your speculations were way off , I was just saying I dont t hink it was fair to assume things about someone or something you dont know anything about,. you yourself had said that in your earlier posts that you had never even heard of him. I wouldnt doubt you one bit you are spot on but was just a little surprised how quick you were to judge the guy. I honestly dont know the guy or his shows either and after reading the rest of the thread I really have no desire to.


Yeah...it's all good...and I know...you're right...just something about the overall sight of the guy and his self-promo demeanor got me all judgmental for some reason...and me either.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

consumers should respect creative people producing stuff, even if they are not creating what you like, its a lot of work, maybe try it some time and expose yourself to some of the same criticism - you may develop something called "empathy" instead of saying "that cat needs a class A smackdown". would you say that to his face? or just hiding behind a keyboard on a message board halfway across the country. You really think a guy should get beat up because of what, his clothes in one picture? 

I don't think its a negative that he is self-promotional, or that he wears american flags, or has holes in his pants, or sells wine, and guitars... etc etc that is called being american. 

I do agree that the bow is kinda dumb. hate heavy bows, hate full-capture rests, and I don't understand how anyone can shoot through a little window like that. But if it gets more compound guys thinking trad then its a step in the right direction and probably still more fun than a wheelbow


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like a Hoyt Wannabe


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I need to see a closeup of the rest. A whisker biscuit with no side support should make the arrow shoot very weak. I would give him the benefit of the doubt but I would want to see the rest and how the arrow performs. I have a prototype Sabo SSR shoot through recurve. They were originally configured with a compound style V-rest, which means they were designed for a release. That was when some recurve archers were using releases. Many, like mine, were retrofitted to use a Hoyt Super Rest so that you get some support for the arrow. There were a couple of folks that experimented with shoot through recurves. The Sabo was even shot in the Olympics. The designs never caught on outside the compound community where the bows are shot with a release.

Here is a picture:


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a pretty wild design, Hank. How does it function?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

MacIndust said:


> That is a pretty wild design, Hank. How does it function?


Pretty good when my son shoots it right handed. Not good at all when I shoot it left handed. There is no support for the arrow left handed. I would have to drill a hole so I can swap the rest between right and left. Shoot though recurves are not legal in FITA. I am not sure about other organizations.


----------



## dahdav (Jul 13, 2013)

Those pants are new "made to look outdoorsy". A stage prop is all the pooch was. Oh, and the worn U.S. flag shirt was a nice patriotic touch, lol. Pic two isn't exactly proper form even if it is during twilight. Timing at sunset wasn't a coincidence and the bow arm bent like that? Pic 3, same deal. The amount of arrow hanging in the wind indicates he's no where near full draw. That much emphasis on marketing isn't going to get my loot. Normally new and novel gets my attention but there isn't much in the way of feature bragging. The snake and the old adage about its oil are cause for suspicion.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

J. Wesbrock said:


> I honestly can't tell which is worse, the couple shows of his I sat through years ago or whatever that thing is he's shooting.



Well said Jason, well said.........................


----------



## inkedmann1977 (Oct 14, 2012)

What about black widow


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> ...seems like his business minded entrepreneurial spirit supersedes any potential that he's released any sort of TD bow with new to the industry cutting edge technology...


Hummmm.... He doesn't remind me that he has a "business minded entrepreneurial spirit." Howett, Pearson, and Fred Bear - now they had business minded entrepreneurial spirits.... especially Fred Bear. A good entrepreneur has to produce a product that people will want and buy. Otherwise, after a while, he's just another blowhard on unemployment.

This Andy Ross guy reminds me of a blowhard not a successful entrepreneur. 

I'm not sure exactly how he aims his contraption, but it appears that either he has trouble arriving at anchor or the bow is not designed to arrive at anchor or .... who knows? Of course, not much of a problem for a modern compound. But, a recurve that can't be anchored is not very useful...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Awww, Jinks, I was originally going to call my bows "Kegan's Kustoms" instead of Omegas:lol:

Joking aside, I'm really not ok with folks who use themselves to sell products. This Ross fellow is indicative of a lot of the shallow marketing hype we have going around today. The name should come after the reputation of quality and service has been established. Hoyt, Black Widow, Bob Lee, all of the big names in bows became established because the quality was there and it was very apparent. In the case of Bear, he used his adventures to show case his bows, but the bows themselves were solid, durable, reliable performers that became popular because they were great bows at a great price. He wasn't promoting himself, he was promoting a product he truly stood behind.

For those of us who got into selling because we simply loved building, it's understandable when someone goes with another brand because it's a better fit or that business might offer better options or performance. Something like that... is just a name though.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

don't judge it until you shot the bow, im sure most of you don't like the design but until you've shot it yall have no idea how its going to shoot, its not a compound or a crossbow, doesn't have any wheels on it, who cares if it has a peep, what if ILF made this bow, none of you would be dogging it


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> don't judge it until you shot the bow, im sure most of you don't like the design but until you've shot it yall have no idea how its going to shoot, its not a compound or a crossbow, doesn't have any wheels on it, who cares if it has a peep, what if ILF made this bow, none of you would be dogging it


What is this "ILF" company? Do they have a website?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

grantmac said:


> What is this "ILF" company? Do they have a website?


sorry I meant IFL, im dyslexic hah


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> don't judge it until you shot the bow, im sure most of you don't like the design *but until you've shot it yall have no idea how its going to shoot,* its not a compound or a crossbow, doesn't have any wheels on it, who cares if it has a peep, what if ILF made this bow, none of you would be dogging it


Oh...I think more of us here at A.T. than you think have at least.....*"a rough idea of how it's going to shoot".*



ghostgoblin22 said:


> sorry I meant IFL, im dyslexic hah


wow...the only thing missing here is "Coming Soon To A Walmart Near You!" :laugh:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Oh...I think more of us here at A.T. than you think have at least.....*"a rough idea of how it's going to shoot".*
> 
> 
> 
> wow...the only thing missing here is "Coming Soon To A Walmart Near You!" :laugh:


Are you I sure? Just because I just started in the recurve game doesn't mean I don't know archery, I've been shooting bows for 8 years...so if its s good bow then it's a good bow...are you trying to make fun of my dyslexia as well? Just because you don't like a guy doesn't mean his bow sucks too? Andy Ross's compound bows were great, yea it looks weird but some people may like that..not everyone is a hardcore traditional shooter, open your mind a little dude 


Blace


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Are you I sure? Just because I just started in the recurve game doesn't mean I don't know archery, I've been shooting bows for 8 years...so if its s good bow then it's a good bow...are you trying to make fun of my dyslexia as well? Just because you don't like a guy doesn't mean his bow sucks too? Andy Ross's compound bows were great, yea it looks weird but some people may like that..not everyone is a hardcore traditional shooter, open your mind a little dude
> 
> 
> Blace




ghost, did you really just join the forum in May 2013 and already over 1750 posts? WOW that must be some kind of record !

As to the contraption, what you're missing is that nothing about it is cutting edge technology. In fact it looks like he found some components from the past laying around and decided to put them together and try to sell it. Most of us recognize that.

I built a board bow about a year or so ago for a young man who thought he wanted to learn to shoot. He didn't really so I shot it a few times and noticed a cracking sound coming from the handle area so I took the saw to it and wound up with a pair of nicely tillered limbs which I had no use for but didn't bother to throw away. Recently I remembered an old compound riser that I had and wondered what would happen if I took the three parts and combined them into some sort of shooting device. Who knows,could be real nice. That might even be better than his contraption. But I doubt either one would be all that wonderful.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

FORESTGUMP said:


> ghost, did you really just join the forum in May 2013 and already over 1750 posts? WOW that must be some kind of record !
> 
> As to the contraption, what you're missing is that nothing about it is cutting edge technology. In fact it looks like he found some components from the past laying around and decided to put them together and try to sell it. Most of us recognize that.
> 
> I built a board bow about a year or so ago for a young man who thought he wanted to learn to shoot. He didn't really so I shot it a few times and noticed a cracking sound coming from the handle area so I took the saw to it and wound up with a pair of nicely tillered limbs which I had no use for but didn't bother to throw away. Recently I remembered an old compound riser that I had and wondered what would happen if I took the three parts and combined them into some sort of shooting device. Who knows,could be real nice. That might even be better than his contraption. But I doubt either one would be all that wonderful.


yeah I run a car dealership and it just me, so when I have down time I am an active member lol, im not even saying the bow is going to be good, im just stating the fact it could, it was a traditional type bow and I thought you guys would find it interesting, guess not


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Are you I sure? Just because I just started in the recurve game doesn't mean I don't know archery, I've been shooting bows for 8 years...so if its s good bow then it's a good bow...are you trying to make fun of my dyslexia as well? Just because you don't like a guy doesn't mean his bow sucks too? Andy Ross's compound bows were great, yea it looks weird but some people may like that..not everyone is a hardcore traditional shooter, open your mind a little dude
> 
> 
> Blace


What dyslexia?...outside of IFL you spelled everything else just fine...albeit a typo here and there.

Clue: ILF is NOT a company..neither is IFL...that I'm aware of (as it pertains to archery) and?...

The acronym "ILF" stands for "International Limb Fitment"....and just about every big name limb manufacturer out there uses this simplistic limb attachment system and is why my samick limbs will slide right onto my pse riser.

as far as "open my mind" goes?...thanks for the :laugh:

my mind is so open it's splattered all over the internet! :laugh:


----------



## mrbruce38 (May 13, 2007)

I can't believe I spent 10 minutes of my life reading this useless thread. Don't you folks think there is enough hostility in the word without adding to it on what is supposed to be a fun site ?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> What dyslexia?...outside of IFL you spelled everything else just fine...albeit a typo here and there.
> 
> Clue: ILF is NOT a company..neither is IFL...that I'm aware of (as it pertains to archery) and?...
> 
> ...


just stating the fact that what if the bow was made by another company,. bear? hoyt? ben pearson? what would your reaction be then to the product?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

mrbruce38 said:


> I can't believe I spent 10 minutes of my life reading this useless thread. Don't you folks think there is enough hostility in the word without adding to it on what is supposed to be a fun site ?


and you're attacking us for your 10 minute loss?...but I find no hostility in "the word"...quite the opposite.

see?...now we're having fun! :laugh:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> just stating the fact that what if the bow was made by another company,. bear? hoyt? ben pearson? what would your reaction be then to the product?


Well see GG?...maybe that's where we're sort of disconnected...as "Fact" is...you would never see such a lame contraption of mis-matched parts offered by companies like Bear, Hoyt or Pearson.

Well?...Then again?...now that I think about it?...maybe Hoyt...and that's just a maybe. :laugh:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Well see GG?...maybe that's where we're sort of disconnected...as "Fact" is...you would never see such a lame contraption of mis-matched parts offered by companies like Bear, Hoyt or Pearson.
> 
> Well?...Then again?...now that I think about it?...maybe Hoyt...and that's just a maybe. :laugh:


Just forget about the owner Andy Ross, yes he does look like a tool but who cares, I'm sure he's a nice guy all he's trying to do is make a living, he put a bow out there that's very different, no matter what good or bad it's a very unique design none the less, and the soul purpose of this thread was to see what most traditional guys think about this

Well I showed this bow to a few of my friends and they said they liked it, so it's a mixture, so like you see we will just have to see


Blace


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> Well see GG?...maybe that's where we're sort of disconnected...as "Fact" is...you would never see such a lame contraption of mis-matched parts offered by companies like Bear, Hoyt or Pearson.
> 
> Well?...Then again?...now that I think about it?...maybe Hoyt...and that's just a maybe. :laugh:



:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

That is one ugly boat anchor.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> don't judge it until you shot the bow, im sure most of you don't like the design but until you've shot it yall have no idea how its going to shoot, its not a compound or a crossbow, doesn't have any wheels on it, who cares if it has a peep, what if ILF made this bow, none of you would be dogging it


Looking at the design is how I know it's more gimmick than effort.

If you like it that's fine, buy one. In the end the only person who has to be happy about what you're shooting is you.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Never trust a company with more marketers than engineers.

The only people this bow appeals to are those so new to the sport that they know no better, ie: you.

I've beewillting traditional bow long enough that it only takes one look for me to tell if a bow will shoot will. A classic example would be any of the metal handled Martin bows, all shoot like crap and it shows.

Grant


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I know it might look interesting ghost, but I think the guys are right and I agree, at least about the bow; it looks like it's designed to appeal to compound shooters who have no experience with stickbows. I can't imagine a Whisker Bisquit rest working with a finger shot recurve if for no other reason than it would interfere with the arrow as it goes through paradox. It might work if shot with a mechanical release though. The rest of the criticisms are mostly cosmetic but I have to say it is not a very attractive bow by most standards.

I have no comment on Mr. Ross as a person, never met him. He might be a great guy but the whole "Ambush bow by Andy Ross" thing strikes me as nothing more than a marketing ploy, especially after seeing a few pictures of the bow.

If you buy one make sure you post a review, I'd like to hear your thoughts after putting it through it's paces.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks like an original design, NOT! A martin kids bow minus the wheels.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Take a look at this page
http://www.archeryhistory.com/recurves/recurves.htm
You will see quite a few examples of shoot through recurve risers.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

That is Neil Tarbell and his tarantula, I have one of his bows and love it mine is a more traditional recurve design in the 50"s style.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Andy is a good friend of mine and the assumptions made on here are pretty outlandish. Sorry but I know the guy personally and hes a great guy and does some fantastic stuff for folks. Yes he has money. Yes he works hard and promotes everything he does without the benefit of having huge sponsor list. If you watch his show youll know this is true. He doesnt mention sponsors on the show. He does it all himself. That is his MO and no other outdoor show out there does this. Andy has some sponsors But its more favored or reduced cost rates type sponsorship. but for the most part everything he does from his show to his concerts to his guitar company to his wine business is all promoted by himself and the people he hires. 

He has a proven track record of being a top notch guy who has done a lot of great things for people out there. hes the kind of guy that will roll into town in his tour bus go to a local restaurant and by the entire establishment dinner. Or got a local hospital and drop a check for 50,000 dollars because he saw an add on his way into the city that they needed help. Or hold a benefit concert that he funds and puts on himself. Im not painting him as a complete saint but the comments on here about him when you dont even know the guy are pretty stupid and show some of you folks true spirit. 

Kind of disgusting if I may say. Im not one to sit here and badmouth anyone even when I see some Ahat get on here and completely talk out his rear about someone and their character but Andy is a top notch guy who doesnt deserve that crap. I wont name any names on here but you know who you are by your posts.


With that said I should have one of his bows in the very near future here. Ive seen the bow and it is out of the norm and has some definite no no design flaws. But even so the damn thing shoots lights out even with the flaws. Nothing wrong with it and I completely love the shoot through riser design. 

Sorry for the harsh post but man I hate people that attack someones character and you dont even know them. As they say Assumptions are like Aholes everyone has one.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

well said


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

shtf said:


> Andy is a good friend of mine and the assumptions made on here are pretty outlandish. Sorry but I know the guy personally and hes a great guy and does some fantastic stuff for folks. Yes he has money. Yes he works hard and promotes everything he does without the benefit of having huge sponsor list. If you watch his show youll know this is true. He doesnt mention sponsors on the show. He does it all himself. That is his MO and no other outdoor show out there does this. Andy has some sponsors But its more favored or reduced cost rates type sponsorship. but for the most part everything he does from his show to his concerts to his guitar company to his wine business is all promoted by himself and the people he hires.
> 
> He has a proven track record of being a top notch guy who has done a lot of great things for people out there. hes the kind of guy that will roll into town in his tour bus go to a local restaurant and by the entire establishment dinner. Or got a local hospital and drop a check for 50,000 dollars because he saw an add on his way into the city that they needed help. Or hold a benefit concert that he funds and puts on himself. Im not painting him as a complete saint but the comments on here about him when you dont even know the guy are pretty stupid and show some of you folks true spirit.
> 
> ...



Well Sir; Good job on your part. The thread was pretty much dead and buried before you came along and revived it. Not sure if that's good or bad for your friend. If you thought it negative and unjust, you could have just let it stay dead.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry Ive been hunting for a few weeks and catching up. =-) I felt a few things needed to be said but yeah your probably right. I hate to see unjust crap go on is all I said my peace and leaving it at that =-)


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree that this thread was slightly harsh BUT he does deserve criticism for the bow or at least the riser. If he would have done a little research on what traditional shooters like in a riser he would have faired better. Awful, Awful riser.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

So selling an inferior product for too much money to people who don't know any better is okay if you are a "nice guy"?

Likewise with spending more money on marketing yourself rather than ensuring your name goes on a product with some actual R&D.

-Grant


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I am for sure going to try it out regardless what people think, I shoot an Oneida for Pete's sake, the ugliest bow in the world but it shoots amazing,a pro shop 50 miles from me always sells Ross bows so when it comes out I will for sure to try it out and let everyone know what I think about it, its a bow none the less and I hate 0 bows...ill shoot a xbow, stickbow, wheelbow ect...


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Agreed Ghost. Same for me. It looks fun as heck to shoot. Even if it is slightly ugly. I really dont think it looks all that bad. When Compounds came out all the Archers said the same thing about those. Now they are the norm and accepted. Just because something is out of the Norm doesnt mean its bad. Just means its different. Will the Ambush Recurve be a Nitch Market? Yep it will be. 

For me as someone that loves to shoot both Compound and Recurve I can tell you that it will appeal to a lot of folks out there that kind of want the best of both worlds. Being able to shoot a recurve with sights and a whisker Rest is interesting and is affected by the Archers Paradox but it will also appeal to those folks that like that kind of a challenge. I for 1 am super excited to start flinging arrows with this Bow. 

Lets face it. There isnt anything else on the market like this bow. That in itself makes it appealing.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't think Andy Ross is a bad guy. I actually watch his show from time to time and it is decent. I also don't look down on anyone for being a capitalist. Obviously, he did not create this bow to appeal to "traditional" archers or anybody on this trad forum. I am sure he built it to appeal to the compound shooters which is probably the majority of his audience. The only problem with this is those guys will try this bow for awhile and go back to their compounds because they will not be able to obtain any where near the accuracy they had with their compound. Besides I like his song. "I have a three legged dog, and one bad mother."  I wish him and any Entrepreneur luck.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

shtf said:


> Lets face it. There isnt anything else on the market like this bow.


There's probably a reason for that.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

shtf said:


> Andy is a good friend of mine and the assumptions made on here are pretty outlandish. Sorry but I know the guy personally and hes a great guy and does some fantastic stuff for folks. Yes he has money. Yes he works hard and promotes everything he does without the benefit of having huge sponsor list. If you watch his show youll know this is true. He doesnt mention sponsors on the show. He does it all himself. That is his MO and no other outdoor show out there does this. Andy has some sponsors But its more favored or reduced cost rates type sponsorship. but for the most part everything he does from his show to his concerts to his guitar company to his wine business is all promoted by himself and the people he hires.
> 
> He has a proven track record of being a top notch guy who has done a lot of great things for people out there. hes the kind of guy that will roll into town in his tour bus go to a local restaurant and by the entire establishment dinner. Or got a local hospital and drop a check for 50,000 dollars because he saw an add on his way into the city that they needed help. Or hold a benefit concert that he funds and puts on himself. Im not painting him as a complete saint but the comments on here about him when you dont even know the guy are pretty stupid and show some of you folks true spirit.
> 
> ...


Well?...lunchtime today I saw this thread had been revived from the cyber graveyard and figured I'd just leave it alone...after all...I had to wish to be part of it reaching "Trending Now" status...but low and behold it appears new life has been breathed into it from someone we've heard very little from before appropriately handled..."shtf". :laugh:

So since it seems to be staggering back to life again?...I would imagine that now might be a good time to raise my hand and plead guilty to being...how was it termed?....one of the "Stupid Ahats"?...okay....but know this...

Ghostgoblin22 (the originator of this thread) started the OP by asking if anyone had seen it and that he was thinking about selling his compounds to get one...followed by numerous, well seasoned posters expressing their opines that it would be ill advised...some of us never even heard of Andy Ross before...and just google'ing up the branded name of this particular bow?...bought up some not so glowing reports and me?...I was just trying to find out how much experience as a bowyer of traditional style bows this guy had...my only assumption?...just based on the bows appearance alone and the fact that it was being marketed as a TD recurve with a whisker bisquet rest?...as I thought..."really?"...my assumptions stood.

Now what I find a tad peculiar in your post above?...is emboldened....

*"Ive seen the bow and it is out of the norm and has some definite no no design flaws. But even so the damn thing shoots lights out even with the flaws. Nothing wrong with it..."*

As in the first sentence?...you infer that you've only "seen the bow"...then you go on to admit..."it has some definite no no design flaws"...yet in the next sentence?...you go on to state that....."the damn thing shoots lights out"...and "nothing wrong with it"?...then end off with...

despite it's design flaws? ???

shtf...we're a comparatively small community...we look out for our own as much as you look out for your close friend here...and when it comes to new bows?...we also like to know a bit about the new bowyers creds...and fwiw?...I think you've done an excellent job of exposing the real him.

Thank you...Sincerely, Stupid Ahat.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Jinks you have to admit you were one of the first to throw the man to the butchering block but you just went with your intuition at the time. theres no reason to downgrade yourself for that. and you have every right to express your thoughts like you did. its easy to assume things about people especially on the internet and with pics these days. I dont know the guy or have ever seen his show or bought any of his products but I think everyone atleast deserves the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

Guys I'm not trying to be mean or obtuse here but I have tried and tried to watch his show and to me he comes off as a braggart and kinda weird. Shtf you say he's a good guy but Ill be honest, the way he portrays himself on the show is how folks get these ideas of how he may be in real life. Maybe he needs someone to give him some constructive criticism on his show and how he acts. It's not just him tho, I feel the same about a lot of the tv personalities on hunting shows. The way they talk sometimes is flat out goofy.

Dave


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Shoot what you want. Ghost, I think Oneidas are sharp looking bows, not ugly at all. Besides, form follows function in a bow:wink: 

I design a bow to shoot hard and straight and last a long time. I also keep the cost as low as possible so that as many people as possible can afford a solid bow that hits hard. That bow looks like someone tried to build a bow that never needed built. You can put a sight, and if you want one, a whisker buscuit on any tapped metal riser- and many wood ones. You can also find the performance numbers for most of those bows pretty readily.

Like I said though, shoot what you want. The only person that has to be happy is you.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

His audience is not us its arrogant for us to assume so.How dare he-its the same on most internet forums.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

BTW he didn't come here soliciting someone brought him here.I figure he reads the jinkster instinctive aiming thread and figures this is is a group of twits anyway.Stand back and look at it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

4nolz said:


> His audience is not us its arrogant for us to assume so.How dare he-its the same on most internet forums.


How is that arrogant? If his product is just meant for compound shooters who don't want anything to do with traditional archers (us) then why make a traditional bow at all?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

4nolz said:


> BTW he didn't come here soliciting someone brought him here.I figure he reads the jinkster instinctive aiming thread and figures this is is a group of twits anyway.Stand back and look at it.


Hey Mike....you forgot to blame me for causing the mortgage meltdown and the black plague as well...cause I'm certain when YOU stand back and look at it?...I'm responsible for everything bad in this world...right?


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

4nolz said:


> BTW he didn't come here soliciting someone brought him here.I figure he reads the jinkster instinctive aiming thread and figures this is is a group of twits anyway.Stand back and look at it.



Talk about arrogant, that was a good demonstration.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

You do seem to love to throw blood in the water. Andy Ross didn't come here to sell us anything we are not his targeted audience.If a good old fashioned dog pile makes you feel better go for it then go to Church.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Forest if you you can find a positive from that IA thread please let me know.That's an honest opinion not arrogant.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

4nolz said:


> Forest if you you can find a positive from that IA thread please let me know.That's an honest opinion not arrogant.


Mike...is your world really that dark and hateful that you couldn't rag the IA thread enough so you had to bring that thread up in this one so you could get a chance to rag it even some more?...and you need someone to take you by the hand to find ANYTHING positive in it?

No need to answer...a quick review of your recent posts in your profile speaks volumes...sorry bud...I did my best to get along with you...shame we live in the same state....might see ya at a shoot sometime...just before I leave.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

4nolz said:


> Forest if you you can find a positive from that IA thread please let me know.That's an honest opinion not arrogant.


Hey, lighten up a little. The thread is still going and evolving. Have you checked in lately? In case you aren't aware Jinks never intended that thread to take the direction it did. But that's ok, roll with the punches. Hey, btw do you know how to make Budwiser?


----------



## KyArrowhead (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm almost certain the show Jimmy Big Time is a direct shot at Mr. Ross!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2105081


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

OK so it has a sight. But if you are a compound shooter not use to shooting without a peep and release it won't matter any. I can put a regular sight on any metal riser ILF bow tapped to mount one. One of the funniest things you will hear from compound shooters is " I come to full draw and then start back tension" LOL!!!


----------



## MidWestArcher06 (Jan 27, 2014)

I had a chance to shoot the new Ambush recurve last weekend. It looks a little odd but actually shoots nice. Fit and finish was good quality. One thing I found interesting is the bow is right or left handed, it uses the original Ross flat grips on both sides of the grip. It was fun to shoot, I'm a compound guy the only time I really shoot my recurve is bowfishing. With the Ambush I was shooting pretty accurate out to about 40 yards with a peep, a rest and sight. With a traditional recurve I'm decent out to maybe 15 or 20 yards. I thought it was a nice bow and fun to shoot, if you get the chance I would recommend taking a few minutes to shoot it. The Ambush line might not be for everyone but it could surprise you.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

MidWestArcher06 said:


> I had a chance to shoot the new Ambush recurve last weekend. It looks a little odd but actually shoots nice. Fit and finish was good quality. One thing I found interesting is the bow is right or left handed, it uses the original Ross flat grips on both sides of the grip. It was fun to shoot, I'm a compound guy the only time I really shoot my recurve is bowfishing. With the Ambush I was shooting pretty accurate out to about 40 yards with a peep, a rest and sight. With a traditional recurve I'm decent out to maybe 15 or 20 yards. I thought it was a nice bow and fun to shoot, if you get the chance I would recommend taking a few minutes to shoot it. The Ambush line might not be for everyone but it could surprise you.


Were you shooting a release?


----------



## MidWestArcher06 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes I was shooting it with a release.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I just happened to stumble on this this thread so here's a quick bump.

Firstly, I shoot mainly compound and more or less just learned about this bow from Ross.
I will admit that when I get an opportunity to shoot one, and if it shoots as well as what I've read about I will without a doubt be buying one. I absolutely love my '08 Cardiac.....so IMO, keep up the good work Andy.


----------



## RaSiR_X (Feb 1, 2010)

I've actually done business with Andy Ross along with meeting his father and brother for the photo shoot on the guitar website,40cal glock for maximum archery,, carnivore bow, and his tactical baggage line. I will say I would never buy anything with his me on it. See my post about the carnivore bow on this forum. He has yet to pay me for my invoices then disappears and starts up new companies once they go down hill. He has just been refinishing products and slapping a label on them. 

My 2cents buy from a manufacture that spends R&D time and is around to help with issues!


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Under contract? Sue him.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I shot his bow at the Ohio bow hunting supershow. It is not for me. It is impossible to use without sights.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Yea after being in traditional archery for about a year I realize now that bow is pure marketing and now not what I'm looking for in a traditional bow

I'm the one who started this thread haha 😂😂


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Yea after being in traditional archery for about a year I realize now that bow is pure marketing and now not what I'm looking for in a traditional bow
> 
> I'm the one who started this thread haha &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


We weren't trying to steer you wrong, bud


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Yea after being in traditional archery for about a year I realize now that bow is pure marketing and now not what I'm looking for in a traditional bow
> 
> I'm the one who started this thread haha &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


You'd almost think that some people around here know what they are talking about.

-Grant


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> View attachment 1746645
> View attachment 1746646
> View attachment 1746648
> 
> ...


Not impressed with shooting a rattle snake. They sit on the ground, and hope you go away. Shooting form looks lousy. bow looks like it's got an awful sight picture. I.e., the target will be blocked from view at some distance _before_ the POD.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> Not impressed with shooting a rattle snake. They sit on the ground, and hope you go away. Shooting form looks lousy. bow looks like it's got an awful sight picture. I.e., the target will be blocked from view at some distance _before_ the POD.


yep, their probably a reason why its not being sold on the market, and it was supposed to hit the shelves about 9 months ago...go figure


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

see one do one teach one


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Didn't shoot very well...


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Now that's funny right there.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

What... what is he doing?


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

kegan said:


> What... what is he doing?


Renacting scenes from Rambo?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

kegan said:


> What... what is he doing?


I'm not sure but at least his makeup didn't run.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Easykeeper said:


> I'm not sure but at least his makeup didn't run.


lol

our archery just put those bows on the shelf two weeks ago, i noticed them on my last indoor spot league night

i have another league night this monday, and on our break ill shoot it and give a real life review of it, it looks very weird in person but the pro said its very good quality......But well see, the demo they have for it has a capture rest, and peep installed


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> What... what is he doing?


He is trying to figure out why the guy in the john boat is pointing at him and frantically hollering the word...

*GATOR!!!*


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

JParanee said:


> Any recurve designed to use a whisker biscuit is not for me


Sure screams that he has not done his homework.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hes all market hollywood, his shows are a joke, on a typical hunt he dresses like a rockstar with holes cut out in his pants and his shirts always have cuts offs as well...hes 100% fake, i only watched 5 or 6 shows and everyone of them were the same....

ohh look at me i look cool in my board shorts and ambercrombie shirt while im bowhunting :59::59:


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

WPAtrapper said:


> Now that's funny right there.


Ya it is! What a Bafoon.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

rich buffoon


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

WPAtrapper said:


> Now that's funny right there.


Sequel to Rambo? A center shot bow (dumb) with a whisker bisquet (dumber). Lawyers are waiting in the wings for the number of people who flump their release sending the arrow straight into the side of the rest or riser breaking and impaling the shlub who bought it.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

kegan said:


> What... what is he doing?


Marketing :wink:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MrSinister said:


> Marketing :wink:


Well he nailed it for the 12 and under crowd! :laugh:

I would expect to see that bow in the kiddy section of walmarts sporting goods for about $78.95...but the sad truth is?...he'll get rich by selling thousands of them too know-nots for $499.95 through Cab Ella's and Bass Blow Shops...then he'll use that money to buy 6 more powerful new friends to come back and kick our butts telling us what a success he is.

Which is why if he were my little brother?....I'd kick the chit out of him until he agreed to change his last name....LEGALLY! :laugh:


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> it looks very weird in person but the pro said its very good quality......


That thing is hideous.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

JINKSTER said:


> Well he nailed it for the 12 and under crowd! :laugh:
> 
> I would expect to see that bow in the kiddy section of walmarts sporting goods for about $78.95...but the sad truth is?...he'll get rich by selling thousands of them too know-nots for $499.95 through Cab Ella's and Bass Blow Shops...then he'll use that money to buy 6 more powerful new friends to come back and kick our butts telling us what a success he is.
> 
> Which is why if he were my little brother?....I'd kick the chit out of him until he agreed to change his last name....LEGALLY! :laugh:


Jinks quit beating around the bush and tell us how you really feel about the guy, lol ! it takes all kind doesnt it. he wont be getting a penny from me that much I do know.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

airwolf said:


> Jinks quit beating around the bush and tell us how you really feel about the guy, lol ! it takes all kind doesnt it. he wont be getting a penny from me that much I do know.


I know...it's a curse...sometimes I'm just to darn introverted and fail to express my feelings in a comprehensive fashion.

But other times?...I realize and understand the benefits of a proper venting session...do I qualify for my bi-polar meds now? :laugh:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Sorry man haven't you figured it out yet. No meds available in this section. Now everything makes sense right?


----------



## The Blue Raja (Mar 10, 2012)

Gentlepeople, 

I was just discussing this very same topic with my dear friend, The Sphinx and he noted, rather enigmatically; "To shoot through a bow , you must first think through the shot." Or something equally arcane.

In any event, shoot through bows are nothing new, Dr. Heller having designed one in the early '80's. He was negotiating with PSE to sell his design when PSE's lawyers determined that he had failed to patent the design (Dr. Heller was a vehement supporter of the open knowledge movement and refused, on personal and political grounds, to patent anything - we have much to thank him for as a result). They simply stole the idea and started production en masse.

You can purchase the bow for about $80.00. Add the sight of your choice, a 3D snake, some cut-offs and an athletic top (I believe you Americans have a rather unfortunate name for this type of shirt - one that a gentleperson would not use in polite company) find a sponsor or 2 and Viola! your very own reality hunting show, or at least a youtube video if all else fails. 

http://pse-archery.com/c/heritage-recurve-bows_youth-recurves_deputy 

Interestingly, PSE refers to its bow as The Deputy. Perhaps the Ambush is an homage to the numerous deputized posse's that were ambushed in all those wonderful Westerns that Hollywood simply refuses to make any more. But that gentle brothers (and sisters if course!) of the bow, is a topic for another time.


----------



## The Blue Raja (Mar 10, 2012)

WPAtrapper said:


> Now that's funny right there.


I thought I recognized him! He tried out for the Mystery Men - terrible attitude and even worse powers. Claimed to derive from some sort of incident involving a radioactive chemical spill being dealt with by Hawkeye and the Sub-Mariner. Long origins story, never could quite get the gist of it. Wanted to call himself Waterboy Archer Hunter Dude, if I remember correctly. The Spleen quite literally blew him out of the water in the combat trials. Lost that thousand yard stare in a big hurry when the Spleen let loose. Not a pretty sight. I rather think that his make-up melted right off his dour looking face.

Anyway, lest I digress.....


----------



## The Blue Raja (Mar 10, 2012)

.... I am rather impressed with the way he managed to get the bow's precious name perfectly centered just underneath his equally precious face. Has the makings of a great advert!

Cheerio!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

He's making a heck of a lot more money than me in any case.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> He's making a heck of a lot more money than me in any case.


Look on the bright side Kegan...you're free to go anywhere and would be well liked....he can't buy that....literally.


----------

